# FC: Anyone wanna meet up for a drink?



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2012)

Friday or Saturday.

I'll buy B)


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

I am afraid you will put somthin in my drink.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am afraid you will put somthin in my drink.



Maybe if you're lucky ;3


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

Ha very funny.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Do I have to pay for the shipping costs?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think the bar will do that :\


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

I like to drink by myself.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe i'll actually run into you at this con.

I'm likely to be heavily intoxicated and running around in a skirt at some point... or something equally as gay.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

veeno said:


> I like to drink by myself.



I meant ship the drinks =P



Greyscale said:


> Maybe i'll actually run into you at this con.
> 
> I'm likely to be heavily intoxicated and running around in a skirt at some point... or something equally as gay.



I'll probably be at the bar.  I don't know which one, the Mariott or the Hilton...  Whichever can make a Singapore Sling the correct way (which I assume is neither of them). I could be at the bar at the Fairmont too, since that's where we have a suite (I don't want to have to SLEEP around you fuckers :V)

(besides, it's a nicer hotel)


----------



## BRN (Jan 11, 2012)

Ricky, if we ever meet, I'll challenge you to a drink and then another and another. Problem is I'm here in England.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 11, 2012)

How about a skype drinking challenge?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2012)

me

prepare to go broke


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> Ricky, if we ever meet, I'll challenge you to a drink  and then another and another. Problem is I'm here in England.


 
If I ever have to fly out there for work, I'll let you know :3



TechnoGypsy said:


> How about a skype drinking challenge?



I don't use Skype but I could do tinychat sometime.  Not this weekend though 



Clayton said:


> me
> 
> prepare to go broke



Shuup, you're not going =P


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't use Skype but I could do tinychat sometime.  Not this weekend though



All the cool furries sit on their computers at cons!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Shuup, you're not going =P



yes I am.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

Clayton said:


> yes I am.



...like at FWA? XD

If you still have my cell number shoot me a text one of those nights


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...like at FWA? XD
> 
> If you still have my cell number shoot me a text one of those nights


i dont knwo if I do
and yes at FWA duh you drunkard

if you duck me im gonna find you irl
im very serious about free drunks


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2012)

Clayton said:


> im gonna find you irl



That's kinda the point


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That's kinda the point



dont mess rick
im very serious about this


----------

